# Spartan 300



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

A guy posted on Craigsist to make an offer on this 300. I offered $300 and he said yes, he even delivered it. I tested and it works but needs a clutch installed which he provided. 

Thank you to Opensights for taking time out of your day for phone consultation.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Easy machine to work on! Clutch is easy, a couple of snap rings and you're golden. Could even reuse them. Smallest pliers you can find! In a pinch I've just used my 6 in 1. Let us know how the test run goes!


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Nice catch.


----------



## Jiffy (May 24, 2009)

Very Good Deal!

I got one in real good shape for $600 and I thought that was a deal...and mine didn't have the feeder on it.

I did get a Ridgid 6200 for around $300 a couple years ago though. IT did have the auto feeder, good cable and full set of cutters.

The guy was moving out of state and didn't want to take it with him.
And NO it wasn't stolen, the guy was a licensed plumber with lotta other plumbing tools, he was just unloading his drain equipment.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Jiffy said:


> Very Good Deal!
> 
> I got one in real good shape for $600 and I thought that was a deal...and mine didn't have the feeder on it.
> 
> ...


What are your thoughts comparing the two? I have enough parts to build one, maybe three 300's, so I'm good for years, but the thought of eventually not having a good backup is always in the back of my mind. 

I like the size and performance of the 300, but need 100' for most jobs, and Spartan thinks there .55 is made of gold. No one around here that I know of has a 6200. I'd like to try one before I ever buy one.


----------



## Jiffy (May 24, 2009)

Just logged into my account and checked my previous posts and saw that I never replied to this so I thought I would even though its been nearly 2 years (sorry).


To be perfectly I honest I've never had to put the Ridgid 6200 into service yet. I just bought it bc I couldn't pass up the asking price.


I've got multiple Spartan 300's so I rotate those as needed.


I don't use them a whole lot on main sewers, mainly use if the area is too tight for the sectional (Eel) or carpeted.


I have the Eel tool adapter on my 300 so I can use Eel cutters. I like that they change out quickly and like the root cutters with teeth on the front/back of cutter. This setup also allows me to add sections of Eel cable as needed if i need a bit more length. I'll usually use the Eel J cables which are their 7/8" cable which have inner core but can also use the 1 1/4" cables.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

I've ran the Spartan 300 with .55 cable for 10 years now and it's my go to machine for 4" lines under 100'.


I love this Biotch!


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes I love it also, great Little Machine ! :biggrin:
I have done many Main Line Stoppages even in 6" clay with Roots, with 5/8" 
cable, I have even pushed behind 130 - 150' X 11/16" :biggrin:


----------

